# Browsing



## Jacktar1 (Jul 17, 2005)

Just been browsing through my 'Nicholls's Concise Guide Volume 1....1947 Edition'........mmm...what the hell was 'Latitude By Meridian Altitude' ? wonder what to-days Apprentice's would think of it !!
Inside front cover, a photo of Ava Gardner.....that indicates that I took my studies seriously lol

Also 1947 Edition of 'Nicholls's Seamanship And Nautical Knowledge'
both 64 years old, a little bit 'tatty' like me.

Cheers....Glan(Jester)


----------



## China hand (Sep 11, 2008)

My Norie's, Nicholl's and Nicholl"s Seamanship. All tattered in shiny black leather binidings. Bought in London, bound by :

Madan Paul
Stationer, photographer,watch & clock repairer, Book-binder & contractor.
20, Abinash Sashmal Lane,
Calcutta -- 10

Sometimes opened, much treasured.


----------



## Davie M (Apr 17, 2009)

In the 1955 edition its on page 382 for the sun and 386 for planets.
Wife is correct I hoard things.
Oh to do it all again.
Davie


----------

